
Show HN: A YouTube Sampler/Drum Machine - jimothyhalpert7
http://beatified.herokuapp.com/library/
======
jimothyhalpert7
The target was Chrome, desktop for now. It's also quite resource heavy, and is
better run in anonymous mode, i.e with plugins disabled.

